# my first mouse BEN



## motorbaby8111 (Apr 13, 2011)

i just got my first mouse ben and was hoping to get some more info about him like hes Genetic code 
type of breed colouring and fur types and all that plz if u can tell just be looking a pics lol


----------



## Anubis (Dec 19, 2010)

Ben is very cute :love1 
To know what he will produce, you would have to know what his parents etc... are, you might just have to wait and see after you have bred from him to what he carries, and it also depends on the doe you put him with and what she carries


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Aww, what a sweetie!


----------



## Malene (Jun 8, 2010)

He's a black piebald - a/a s/s. That's all you can say, by just looking at him.

And congrats with your first mouse


----------



## motorbaby8111 (Apr 13, 2011)

and hes so sweet and loving my son skyler thinks hes so cool


----------



## motorbaby8111 (Apr 13, 2011)

Malene said:


> He's a black piebald - a/a s/s. That's all you can say, by just looking at him.
> 
> And congrats with your first mouse


thanks thst cool to know


----------



## motorbaby8111 (Apr 13, 2011)

how do you guys know that Genotype? there are so many out there


----------



## motorbaby8111 (Apr 13, 2011)

ok i now know how i know he was a Piebald "Broken marked" ss but how did u get aa Non-agouti Black ?????/


----------



## Malene (Jun 8, 2010)

motorbaby8111 said:


> how do you guys know that Genotype? there are so many out there


I'm not sure I understand the question 
Black = a/a
Piebald = s/s

He could be something like a/a B/b D/d s/s Sa/sa (black piebald, carrying chocolate, blue and satin), but there's no way of knowing that, by just looking at him.


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

You know he's a/a because the other options: A/a or A/A would not produce black coloring. It would produce agouti of some kind. A (agouti) is dominant over a (non-agouti), so if you see black, you know it's a/a, while if you see agouti, it could be either A/A or A/a.


----------



## cjdelphi (Mar 23, 2011)

That last picture there's a mouse growing out of a childs head :O talk about evolution :mrgreen:


----------



## minibears (Jul 30, 2010)

you have a lovely son, and ben is lovely too, its nice to see a mouse so enjoyed


----------



## FeralWolf (Dec 28, 2010)

Wow, he's a cutie!!


----------



## motorbaby8111 (Apr 13, 2011)

oh ok i get it thanks !


----------

